# Soft pine wood bedding?



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Can I use soft wood bedding for my chickens? It's pine shavings. Will my chickens eat it or are pine shaving ok for them?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Yes you can use it.Chickens will always peck at anything they can.Just don't get the fine chips.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Is this the fine kind?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I like mine a little coarser, but that will work esp. in a brooder box.


----------

